# 2009 Reynolds Assault



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

Hi!

So, I caved in by joining the dark side.  Just last week, I ordered a pair of Reynolds Assault. Curiosity pulled me in like that proverbial moth and took the plunge. After years of reading reviews on-line, mags and this website, I finally boiled it down to Reynolds. 

Just as a background, I am about 200 lbs and 6'1 and enjoy a spirited group rides. My late entry to the carbon world (I bought my first carbon bike in 2007) was due to a strong sense of security with metal. Now, that I've conquered that, the wheelset came next.

I took the pair out for this weekend for a planned 35 mile test run. It was joy at first as I didn't hear any type of cracking sound  (j/k). Anyway, This planned 35 mile ride became a 60 mile ride just because of the overwhelming excitement that followed after hill climbs and descents . It was very very steady. I could feel no flex when sprinting and climbing. Although, I tried to avoid potholes.. it was inevitable. I rolled over several. Yes, my heart raced every time i went over one.

I don't claim this wheelset to be bomb proof and I wonder how many more pot holes can this wheelset take. As for the hubs, it's quiet. I can't really compare it with the more expensive wheelset that comes with DT 240s, but this should do for now.

For those who has tried the Assault, and have not posted anything on the forums yet, please chime in. I'm very interested in your views and experiences.

Ride safely,

Joe


----------



## 1centaur (Nov 3, 2003)

I have Assaults and DV46Cs. Other than slightly noisier hubs and slightly more weight, these wheels are very, very close. The Assaults seem like a bargain to me. Enjoy them very much, about 12 months into ownership. No problems, rock solid, don't feel heavy when climbing.


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

Nice bike and wheels.

I just swapped out the Reynolds provided brake pads (DV46C UL) for SwissStop yellows today. It will be interesting to see if they are that much different. I have some squealing on the front wheel even with the toe-in set. I am still getting over that flue/cold crap that is going around so I won't be able to ride until later in the week.


----------



## kyler2001 (Sep 8, 2005)

No problems here either, except for some squealing from the front wheel while heavy braking (Swiss Stop Yellows, toed-in, clean braking surface on rims and pads, etc.). Other than that, I'm very happy with them. Much quieter free wheel than my Fulcrum 1's. I use them for both racing and training. I bought the Reynolds Assurance Program for them as well just in case...


----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

i love them. enough said.


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

The Reynolds Assault is a bargain for what you get. I love my set and have been a big fan of them ever since they were mounted. So far they have over 500 miles on them with no problems and are still as true as I received them out of the box.


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

Awesome! Thanks guys... looking forward to rolling on this for most of the summer 

Joe


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

Rode them this weekend again but switch my pads to Swiss Stop Flash. That surely made the pig squealing go away.

Joe


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

I found the SwissStop Yellows to have better brake feel (better/smoother initial bite and easier to modulate) than the Reynolds included pads. I still have some occasional squealing at about 40-50% braking effort but it is tolerable now.


----------



## terrain (Apr 19, 2009)

Who has the best deals on these wheels?


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

I got mine through a local dealer. However, Ebay has them as buy it now for around $1,195 with free shipping. 

Joe


----------



## kyler2001 (Sep 8, 2005)

santosjep said:


> I got mine through a local dealer. However, Ebay has them as buy it now for around $1,195 with free shipping.
> 
> Joe


The thing about ebay is that most sellers aren't recognized by Reynolds as one of their dealers so they won't cover any warranty issues. From their site _"A Reynolds product warranty will only be valid if purchased through an authorized Reynolds distributor/dealer. In order for the warranty to take effect on any Reynolds product purchased through an authorized Reynolds distributor/ dealer a warranty registration form must be filled out at www.reynoldscycling.com/warranty by the customer. An authorized dealer code must be filled out with this registration card. All warranties must be processed through an authorized Reynolds dealer."_ It would be best to contact the ebay seller and ask for their Reynolds dealer code and contact Reynolds to see if they are legit...

I got mine when they were on sale at Ben's Cycle for $1,100. There's some now for about $1,260 here http://ypsilanticycle.com/page.cfm?action=list&PageID=63&category=618&modelId=16977&type=T and $1,300 here http://www.bikeman.com/Road_Wheel_Sets.html


----------



## pgk (Jun 30, 2008)

I just ordered a set from my lbs after hearing about the warranty issue going through a non authorized dealer, could have purchased from ebay for $100.00 less from a non authorized dealer, I guess it was worth it for the piece of mind. I'm also in biz for myself and figured why not support my local shop, they always take good care of me. Usually if I pay them cash they take the tax off for me so there is no gain from doing the out of state sale for me at least. I'm still trying to decide on whether to purchase their extended warranty for $200.00 ??? my 02.


----------



## C6Rider (Nov 15, 2008)

Good point - lowest price is not always the best


----------



## zigurate (Mar 3, 2009)

It's often not the best.


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

kyler2001 said:


> The thing about ebay is that most sellers aren't recognized by Reynolds as one of their dealers so they won't cover any warranty issues. From their site _"A Reynolds product warranty will only be valid if purchased through an authorized Reynolds distributor/dealer. In order for the warranty to take effect on any Reynolds product purchased through an authorized Reynolds distributor/ dealer a warranty registration form must be filled out at www.reynoldscycling.com/warranty by the customer. An authorized dealer code must be filled out with this registration card. All warranties must be processed through an authorized Reynolds dealer."_ It would be best to contact the ebay seller and ask for their Reynolds dealer code and contact Reynolds to see if they are legit...
> 
> I got mine when they were on sale at Ben's Cycle for $1,100. There's some now for about $1,260 here http://ypsilanticycle.com/page.cfm?action=list&PageID=63&category=618&modelId=16977&type=T and $1,300 here http://www.bikeman.com/Road_Wheel_Sets.html


IMO eBay is about NOT PAYING RETAIL. Shops make a killing on wheelsets. The average profit on a Reynolds Assault wheelset is $650. I don't know if its just the risk taker in me or the Insurance Salesmen that I am. But more often then not, YOU WON'T have a problem. It always makes me laugh when guys get all uptight about warranty issues. Trust me. A company, by law, has to provide you with a safe product. If they don't, no matter what their legal mumbo jumbo says, they have to fix it. All you have to do is get a rider who Blogs and they will turn that company inside out with bad reviews and bad press. After that happens, all of a sudden all that fine print tends to disappear and all they want to do is make the situation right. Reynolds isn't immune to the digital age. No company is. For me, I LOVE buying stuff on eBay. Who cares about the warranty when I saved myself a butt load of cash that I can use to improve my ride all over the place. Just my $.02.


----------



## pgk (Jun 30, 2008)

master2129 said:


> IMO eBay is about NOT PAYING RETAIL. Shops make a killing on wheelsets. The average profit on a Reynolds Assault wheelset is $650. I don't know if its just the risk taker in me or the Insurance Salesmen that I am. But more often then not, YOU WON'T have a problem. It always makes me laugh when guys get all uptight about warranty issues. Trust me. A company, by law, has to provide you with a safe product. If they don't, no matter what their legal mumbo jumbo says, they have to fix it. All you have to do is get a rider who Blogs and they will turn that company inside out with bad reviews and bad press. After that happens, all of a sudden all that fine print tends to disappear and all they want to do is make the situation right. Reynolds isn't immune to the digital age. No company is. For me, I LOVE buying stuff on eBay. Who cares about the warranty when I saved myself a butt load of cash that I can use to improve my ride all over the place. Just my $.02.


Some of us believe in supporting local shops and some don't, to each his own. Like I mentioned in my previous post for $100.00 it was worth the piece of mind for me, not to mention that my bike shop also does business with my company..


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Everyone has some threshold differential between the price that ebay or an online shop charges and what they can get from the LBS. For $100, yeah, I'd shop at the LBS.

Now, if I can get the same thing for $1,000 less, I'll take the bargain. I'd be stupid not to. A thousand bucks is a lot of money, at least for me.

Now, others have a lower marginal utility for that same $1,000, so they may choose differently. It's just consumer behavior.


----------



## kyler2001 (Sep 8, 2005)

master2129 said:


> IMO eBay is about NOT PAYING RETAIL. Shops make a killing on wheelsets. The average profit on a Reynolds Assault wheelset is $650. I don't know if its just the risk taker in me or the Insurance Salesmen that I am. But more often then not, YOU WON'T have a problem. It always makes me laugh when guys get all uptight about warranty issues. Trust me. A company, by law, has to provide you with a safe product. If they don't, no matter what their legal mumbo jumbo says, they have to fix it. All you have to do is get a rider who Blogs and they will turn that company inside out with bad reviews and bad press. After that happens, all of a sudden all that fine print tends to disappear and all they want to do is make the situation right. Reynolds isn't immune to the digital age. No company is. For me, I LOVE buying stuff on eBay. Who cares about the warranty when I saved myself a butt load of cash that I can use to improve my ride all over the place. Just my $.02.


It's not about getting uptight about warranty issues, it's about having that piece of mind *just in case* something does happen, no matter how small the chances are of it happening. Reynolds does provide a safe product and nobody is arguing that point but even they know they can't guaranty every product that leaves production will be 100%. That's why companies have warranties. 

I'm in the manufacturing business and you can produce a great product and earn a great reputation for yourself in the business yet sometimes you can have a bad production run or something just doesn't go right with a few items. I'm talking about a problem that can't be detected and will go unnoticed until the product gets used by the consumer. That's just the way things go in production. Chances of having a problem are there in production and always will be because people (as well as machines believe it or not) can make a mistake. There is no company that I know of that has never had an issue with at least one of their products no matter how much quality control is in place. That's just the nature of the business...

The price difference between ebay and an authorized dealer on the wheels in my opinion is not "a butt load of cash" in savings ($65). I'll gladly pay the extra $65 just in case that really small chance of having a problem arises. I mean, we're talking about something that costs over $1,000 here. If I'm spending that type of money on something wether it's through ebay or elsewhere, I would expect some piece of mind instead of throwing my money down on the table, rolling the dice and crossing my fingers. 

What if you were buying a brand new car (more money I know but you'd think a persons thought process for purchases would be the same)? I don't know anybody really who would be ok with their new car not coming with a warranty. Even if you could get the same car for a negligible discount from a non-authorized dealer, chances are 99.9% of the customers would opt to buy the car with warranty from the authorized dealer... BTJMO as well


----------

